# I just bought a SureFire 3P Red Annodized NIB



## ConfederateScott (Dec 2, 2004)

How lucky can I get??????? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 2, 2004)

NIB is the sweet part. I have several 3P's, including a red one and a kelly green one, new but not NIB. How much did you get it for?


----------



## ConfederateScott (Dec 2, 2004)

I got it for $65 shipped. Uhhh, kelly green you say? Now THAT is what I REALLY want. Do you want to sell it? (wink)


----------



## DharmaBum (Dec 16, 2004)

Crap, you must be kidding me! The 3P was my first "real" flashlight. Got it about 6 years ago probably. Seemed to eat batteries like nothing else, so I put it in my drawer and never looked at it again. Traded it for an Inova X5, I think. Maybe something else, but valued less than $40 by a significant amount. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Mags (Dec 19, 2004)

Does a 3P perform like an E1E? Or is it worse? Are they collectors items?


----------



## Size15's (Dec 19, 2004)

The E1e is smaller in length (I believe) and most certainly in diameter (which is the important one for a compact light in my opinion). The E1e's MN01 Lamp Assembly has a more efficient bulb allowing for longer runtime with brighter light for longer compared to the 3P's R30 Lamp Assembly.

From my perspective, the E1e is a leap forward from the 3P.
The E1e is far more compact, weighs less, has a longer runtime lamp of the same output, has a pocketclip and LockOut TailCap, and can accept the KL1 LED Bezel.

I don't consider the standard black 3P to be collectable unless you collect discontinued SureFires or have a variety of coloured 3P's and want to "collect them all".

Al


----------



## Mags (Dec 19, 2004)

I see. By the way, Do you have black adonized E series lights? Just out of curiousity.


----------



## Size15's (Dec 20, 2004)

I have a [discontinued] E1-BK (standard Black)
I have an old, and a current style E2d (Black HA)
I have a black HA E2e body and a Z61 Black HA Clickie TailCap.
I do not have a Black HA E2e bezel though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Why do you ask?


----------



## Mags (Dec 20, 2004)

WHOO you are in luck Al! This is a great opportunity for you to make.... AN ALL NEW LIGHT!!!! THE E1D DEFENDER! I made a thread about this before asking one guy to put the E2D bezel on the E1E and also the tailcap on the E2D onto the E1E. The only bad part was that the HA natural didnt match the HA black. So if a guy has a E2D and a black adonized E1E, he is in luck. Not that you have to do this, but if you find it interesting, you could try it. A great small EDC IMO. Plus you get some of that beam intesity from the domed lens from the E2D!!


----------



## Mags (Dec 20, 2004)

I also found a online shop that sells the 3P. I dont know what color it is but you can consult customer service.
http://shop.barbizon.com/olc2/showprod.cfm?category=3&group=15&product=4730


----------

